
Verizon Makes SIM Swapping Hard. Why Doesn’t AT&T, Sprint, and T-Mobile? - miles
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/kz438w/verizon-makes-sim-swapping-hard-why-doesnt-atandt-sprint-and-t-mobile
======
sarcasmatwork
Same author, but articles are days apart. hmmmm

[https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ywa3dv/t-mobile-has-a-
sec...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ywa3dv/t-mobile-has-a-secret-
setting-to-protect-your-account-from-hackers-that-it-refuses-to-talk-about)

